# Step-On Binding Review (Felix to be precise)



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for this. I am primarily a skier but in the last 3 years have also switched to also snowboard. I have the Burton Step On/Swath set up. 155lbs / 5'9" / size 9 boots. Love the set up, and for my small mountain (Beech Mountain, NC) it is very convenient as the runs are at most 90-120 seconds to get down, and being 49 yrs old I no longer want to be bending down as much. I may upgrade to the Step On Photons next season for the stiffer flex.

My wife is also a skier and tried snowboarding for the very first time last weekend. It went better than I expected and so she has now bought Step On bindings, Step On Felix boots (size 7) and a Lib Tech Glider snowboard.

If I was starting out again then I would also consider the Nidecker Supermatic for the ability to use a broader range of boots. However both my wife and I seem to have Burton feet as the Step Ons fit us fine.

Step Ons may not be for everyone, whether down to personal preference, riding style, boot fit etc. But for me they are comfortable, convenient and help ensure I enjoy snowboarding.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently tried out a no highback step on binding from what i saw from the "midwest shredder" video before. I can say that it was really fun and much easier to lock in compared to having a highback. I also notice that there was no delay on either the toeside /heelside turns especially on your toeside due to being locked in already. The highback itself can be remove easily although the issue i have on my back binding is the snow would compact in between the heelcup and the clip on frame which it would prevent me from locking in fully(second click). I realize that when i turn lifting my heel on my backfoot, the torque i put on my heel would create space enough for the snow to get in and get compacted. I do not notice any difference while riding cuz it acts like i have a lean on my highback. I tighten the screws to keep it rigid. I will also apply some blue loctite on the screws and see if it will stay put and not loosen up while riding. No issues on the front binding at all.


----------



## hayde89 (Sep 3, 2011)

They have never let me down buttering, steeps, park or anything else. The only downside I’ve experienced was that I hate the boots. Just not the best boots I’ve owned


----------

